# En el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase/fracasare



## Angelo di fuoco

Hola:

Estoy traduciendo un documento. El texto y la lengua original no importan porque no presentan particulares dificultades de léxico. La oración subordinada introducida por la locución "en el caso de que" se refiere a un futuro contingente. Tengo muy claro que la expresión puesta en el título del hilo de discusión requiere el subjuntivo, pero, como se trata de un documento jurídico, las opciones entre las que estoy vacilando son dos: el presente o el futuro del subjuntivo. Entonces, ¿es mejor "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase" o "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasare"?


----------



## Artifacs

Yo me inclino por la primera opción: «fracase»

Un saludo.


----------



## Circunflejo

Futuro de subjuntivo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Tú lo has dicho: es un texto jurídico y es el único campo en el que se usa (por desgracia, en mi opinión). Vale, el futuro da un matiz que no otorga el presente, pero es una de esas cosas que ya tienen ese único uso y bien sabe el cielo que los juristas deberían renovarse en sus expresiones y en su manera de redactar. Da verdadero asco leer una sentencia cualquiera...

Saludos


----------



## Lamarimba

No creo que fracasar sea un término precisamente jurídico...


----------



## Rocko!

En caso de que + subjuntivo.
Si es un subjuntivo raro, acéptalo como aceptas la ley o recházalo como rechazas la ley, pero no les pidas a los olmos que den peras.


----------



## Calambur

Angelo di fuoco said:


> se trata de un *documento jurídico*, las opciones entre las que estoy vacilando son dos: el presente o el futuro del subjuntivo. Entonces, ¿es mejor "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase" o "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio *fracasare*"?


Hola.

Usá el subjuntivo. Nos guste o no nos guste, ése es el estilo que usan los abogados.

Saludos._


----------



## Penyafort

Futuro de subjuntivo. Pues si incluso del lenguaje jurídico acabare desapareciendo, quedaría visto para sentencia.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Artifacs said:


> Yo me inclino por la primera opción: «fracase»
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias.


Circunflejo said:


> Futuro de subjuntivo.


Gracias.



Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Tú lo has dicho: es un texto jurídico y es el único campo en el que se usa (por desgracia, en mi opinión). Vale, el futuro da un matiz que no otorga el presente, pero es una de esas cosas que ya tienen ese único uso y bien sabe el cielo que los juristas deberían renovarse en sus expresiones y en su manera de redactar. Da verdadero asco leer una sentencia cualquiera...
> 
> Saludos



A mi el futuro de subjuntivo no me desagrada, pero hay que saber usarlo: en portugués y gallego forma parte del lenguaje vivo y no da señas de desaparecer. De todas maneras, el texto que esto traduciendo al castellano no es lo más pesado que he tenido que traducir en mi vida.



Lamarimba said:


> No creo que fracasar sea un término precisamente jurídico...


Lo que quiere decir es claramente: "si nuestro matrimonio acabare en divorcio", pero no es lo que se dice en la lengua de partida. En mi traducció he sustituido un sustantivo con un verbo porque de otra manera quedaría demasiado pesado en castellano, pero la raíz es la misma y es la que corresponde a la palabra usada en el documento original. Luego, fracaso sustantivo o fracasar verbo en la forma que sea, y es estilísticamente lo más neutro que se pueda usar.



Rocko! said:


> En caso de que + subjuntivo.
> Si es un subjuntivo raro, acéptalo como aceptas la ley o recházalo como rechazas la ley, pero no les pidas a los olmos que den peras.





Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Usá el subjuntivo. Nos guste o no nos guste, ése es el estilo que usan los abogados.
> 
> Saludos._


Rocko! y Calambur: fijaos por favor que no estoy preguntando si tengo que usar el subjuntivo o no. La pregunta gira en torno al tiempo: presente o futuro del subjuntivo.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Penyafort said:


> Futuro de subjuntivo. Pues si incluso del lenguaje jurídico acabare desapareciendo, quedaría visto para sentencia.



Gracias a todos.
Entonces, como en la mayoría estáis inclinados por el futuro de subjuntivo, usaré la opción mayoritaria.


----------



## Rocko!

En el caso del presente del subjuntivo se entiende que habrá un descubrimiento no presente pero FUTURO, mientra que en el caso del subjuntivo del futuro se entiende (raras veces) que habrá un descubrimiento EN EL FUTURO. Esto no es claro para la mayoría de los hablantes, sean del país que sean. Tú decides si usas uno o el otro, porque al final la confusión reina sobre todos los hispanohablantes (sé que hoy doy la impresión de ser un purista, pero los puristas son valiosos y no me incomoda tomar ese rol de vez en cuando).
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Entonces, ¿es mejor "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase" o "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasare"?





Angelo di fuoco said:


> Rocko! y Calambur: fijaos por favor que no estoy preguntando si tengo que usar el subjuntivo o no. La pregunta gira en torno al tiempo: presente o futuro del subjuntivo.


¡Ah!, perdón: futuro de subjuntivo.

Así se expresan los "bogas" y a mí me parece que conviene respetarles su lenguaje.

Saludos._


----------



## Lamarimba

Google no encuentra ningún resultado para el sintagma concreto *"que nuestro matrimonio fracasare"*.
Por tanto, salvo que quieras conseguir que te acusen por parodia, puedes tomarte en este caso la libertad de traducir tu texto al román paladino. Pierde cuidado.


----------



## Calambur

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Da verdadero asco leer una sentencia cualquiera...





Penyafort said:


> Futuro de subjuntivo. Pues si incluso del lenguaje jurídico acabare desapareciendo, quedaría visto para sentencia.


¡Cuidado!, que @Miguel On Ojj podría llegar a pedir que te fusilen.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Lamarimba said:


> Google no encuentra ningún resultado para el sintagma concreto *"que nuestro matrimonio fracasare"*.
> Por tanto, salvo que quieras conseguir que te acusen por parodia, puedes tomarte en este caso la libertad de traducir tu texto al román paladino. Pierde cuidado.



Por mucha libertad que pueda tomarme ante la falta de precedentes (que no es sorprendente, visto el tipo de documento y la extrema rareza del futuro de subjuntivo en el castellano contemporáneo), "perder cuidado" es lo que no me puedo permitir antes de haber resuelto todas las dudas y expurgado todas las fallas. Lo que estoy traduciendo es un documento jurídico y las dos opciones que tengo son traducir bien (quiere decir: completamente i correctamente, porque garantizo que la traducción es correcta y está completa) o desistir de la traducción.
En cualquier caso, gracias.


----------



## elroy

El imperfecto de subjuntivo (“en el caso de que fracasara/fracasase”) también valdría, ¿no?


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> El imperfecto de subjuntivo (“en el caso de que fracasara/fracasase”) también valdría, ¿no?


Sí.


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> El imperfecto de subjuntivo (“en el caso de que *fracasara/fracasase*”) también valdría, ¿no?


A mi entender, sí, e incluso me suena más "razonable": "_en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasara_"; pero el lenguaje jurídico es como es, y no podemos cambiarlo porque no coincide con nuestro gusto, máxime considerando que casi siempre es lengua escrita, que tarda más en variar.

Conocemos *fracasara/fracasase* como pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo, pero, aunque lo llamemos _pretérito_, la acción del verbo puede referirse tanto al pasado como al presente o al futuro.

¿Por qué lo han denominado así...?
¡Ah!, no sé.


Edito para eliminar tilde en "mi".


----------



## elroy

Calambur said:


> incluso me suena más "razonable": "_en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasara_"; pero el lenguaje jurídico es como es, y no podemos cambiarlo porque no coincide con nuestro gusto


Perdón, no fue mi intención proponer que se tradujera con el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Nada más me llamó la atención que @Angelo di fuoco solo propusiera el futuro y el presente, mientras que el imperfecto también es una posibilidad a considerar. Coincido en que el futuro de subjuntivo es adecuado tratándose de un texto jurídico pero, de decantarnos por otra forma, yo me inclinaría más hacia el imperfecto que el presente.


Calambur said:


> Conocemos *fracasara/fracasase* como pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo, pero, aunque lo llamemos _pretérito_, la acción del verbo puede referirse tanto al pasado como al presente o al futuro.
> 
> ¿Por qué lo han denominado así...?
> ¡Ah!, no sé.


Creo que se trata del uso hipotético del imperfecto de subjuntivo:
_Si fracasara/fracasase nuestro matrimonio, me volvería loco.
En el caso de que fracasara/fracasase... _

("fracasase", qué linda palabra. )


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> Nada más me llamó la atención que @Angelo di fuoco solo propusiera el futuro y el presente,


Yo me imagino que él propuso esas dos formas porque tal vez (?) son las que aprendió (las que le enseñaron) como equivalentes, ya que en la lengua actual lo común es usar el presente en lugar de ese futuro que nos suena tan raro.

Digo, lo usual no jurídico sería: "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase".
Pero puedo estar equivocada.


----------



## Penyafort

El hecho de que los tres tiempos estén en el modo subjuntivo ya les sume en el mundo de lo hipotético, por lo que los tiempos en sí se vuelven indefinidos y solamente el contexto o las concordancias impuestas pueden realmente obligar a que se use uno u otro. Para mí, el matiz que le da el hecho de usar pretérito, presente o futuro también es mínimo, por lo que a la postre poco importa usar fracasara/fracasase, fracase o fracasare. Se supone que el último es el que hace referencia a "en algún tiempo futuro"; lo que ocurre es que, por la misma naturaleza de la oración, cualquiera de los tres tiempos se refiere en el fondo a una posibilidad futura e hipotética, por lo que la diferencia acaba siendo una cuestión de estilo.


----------



## lagartija68

Ejemplos en texto legal:
Art. 585. - Si *fracasare* el remate por falta de postores, se dispondrá otro, reduciendo la base en un VEINTICINCO POR CIENTO (25 %). Si tampoco existieren postores, se ordenará la venta sin limitación de precio. Codigo Procesal Civil y Comercial de la Nacion​​En caso de que los demandados *fueren* varios, y a lo menos uno de ellos se domiciliara fuera del Departamento Judicial, o de la Provincia, el plazo de la citación se reputará vencido para todos, cuando venza para el domiciliado a mayor distancia, o para el notificado en último término. SAIJ​​​


----------



## Mister Draken

Lamarimba said:


> No creo que fracasar sea un término precisamente jurídico...



Pues no es ajeno al ámbito jurídico.

Definición de Estado fracasado - Diccionario panhispánico del español jurídico - RAE


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Calambur said:


> A mí entender, sí, e incluso me suena más "razonable": "_en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasara_"; pero el lenguaje jurídico es como es, y no podemos cambiarlo porque no coincide con nuestro gusto, máxime considerando que casi siempre es lengua escrita, que tarda más en variar.
> 
> Conocemos *fracasara/fracasase* como pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo, pero, aunque lo llamemos _pretérito_, la acción del verbo puede referirse tanto al pasado como al presente o al futuro.
> 
> ¿Por qué lo han denominado así...?
> ¡Ah!, no sé.



Fracasara es históricamente el pluscuamperfecto sintético de indicativo del latín (desinencias en -averam) y castellano antiguo (el pluscuamperfecto está bien vivo en el portugués literario y el gallego tanto escrito como hablado); fracasase viene del pluscuamperfecto del subjuntivo latín (desinencias en -avissem) y es la única que dio continuación en la mayoría de las lenguas románicas - con excepción del castellano y catalán occidental/valenciano (no sé nada de las lenguas balcanorrománicas), que, como he escrito más arriba, conocen también una forma de imperfecto de subjuntivo derivada del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo. En algunos tipos de oraciones puede referirse tanto al pasado como al presente como al futuro, pero su función "básica" es la de la contemporaneidad en el pasado, por lo que se le suele referir como al imperfecto de subjuntivo.
El futuro de subjuntivo parece una mezcla entre imperfecto de subjuntivo (-arem) y futuro perfecto (-avero) de indicativo del latín.



elroy said:


> Perdón, no fue mi intención proponer que se tradujera con el imperfecto de subjuntivo. Nada más me llamó la atención que @Angelo di fuoco solo propusiera el futuro y el presente, mientras que el imperfecto también es una posibilidad a considerar. Coincido en que el futuro de subjuntivo es adecuado tratándose de un texto jurídico pero, de decantarnos por otra forma, yo me inclinaría más hacia el imperfecto que el presente.
> 
> Creo que se trata del uso hipotético del imperfecto de subjuntivo:
> _Si fracasara/fracasase nuestro matrimonio, me volvería loco.
> En el caso de que fracasara/fracasase... _
> 
> ("fracasase", qué linda palabra. )





Calambur said:


> Yo me imagino que él propuso esas dos formas porque tal vez (?) son las que aprendió (las que le enseñaron) como equivalentes, ya que en la lengua actual lo común es usar el presente en lugar de ese futuro que nos suena tan raro.
> 
> Digo, lo usual no jurídico sería: "en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracase".
> Pero puedo estar equivocada.



Según mis observaciones, el imperfecto de subjuntivo suele emplearse en el código civil español para condiciones cumplidas en el pasado - y no para eventos que pueden efectuarse en el futuro y no constituirán ninguna condición para nada.
El verbo de la oración principal de la frase en cuestión está en el presente ("queremos X en el caso de que nuestro matrimonio fracasare" - no diré qué precisamente quieren los cónyuges) y es precisamente un evento futuro que no constituirá ningúna condición, luego me pareció que no estaba adecuado para el caso.


----------



## Circunflejo

Angelo di fuoco said:


> El futuro de subjuntivo parece una mezcla entre imperfecto de subjuntivo (-arem) y futuro perfecto (-avero) de indicativo del latín.


Entre el pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo (-averim) y el futuro perfecto de indicativo (-avero).


----------



## Lamarimba

Lo cómico es ser tan cuidadoso (con artillería latina incluida) a la hora de precisar el tiempo verbal, y tan descuidado con el propio significado del verbo.
Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Mister Draken

Lamarimba said:


> Lo cómico es ser tan cuidadoso (con artillería latina incluida) a la hora de precisar el tiempo verbal, y tan descuidado con el propio significado del verbo.
> Es mi humilde opinión.


¿Usarías "no prosperare"? ¿Crees que es más preciso?


----------



## Lamarimba

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Usarías "no prosperare"?


Probablemente no.
Lo que tiene que saber un juez sin ambigüedades es si cierta situación jurídica se acaba, se disuelve.
Un "matrimonio fracasado" es un concepto demasiado vago.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Lamarimba said:


> Lo cómico es ser tan cuidadoso (con artillería latina incluida) a la hora de precisar el tiempo verbal, y tan descuidado con el propio significado del verbo.
> Es mi humilde opinión.





Lamarimba said:


> Probablemente no.
> Lo que tiene que saber un juez sin ambigüedades es si cierta situación jurídica se acaba, se disuelve.
> Un "matrimonio fracasado" es un concepto demasiado vago.



Ya te escribí que es la traducción correcta, pero aparentemente lo ignoraste. 
Fíjate que yo no soy el autor del texto (que en este caso fue un representante notarial), sino su traductor. Cuando traduzco un texto oficial, como en este caso, garantizo que la traducción es correcta y completa. Puede parecerte extraño, pero entre otras cosas esto significa que no puedo permitirme alterar el significado del texto original, sino que tengo que transferirlo a la lengua de destino conservando fielmente el sentido, incluidos los errores que encuentre (y en el texto del cual saqué la frase en cuestión los había).
Aunque estamos en el foro "Sólo Español", voy a darte la frase original (en alemán): es "für den Fall eines Scheiterns unserer Ehe", que se traduce literalmente con "para el caso de un fracaso de nuestro matrimonio". Lo que he hecho es cambiar algo la sintaxis, pero he conservado el sentido.
Cuando traduzco tengo una cierta libertad en la sintaxis, porque el texto traducido tiene que ser legible, y la sintaxis cambia mucho al traducir de una lengua germánica a una lengua románica. Cuando el texto original presenta errores o usos idiosincráticos, los principales instrumentos que tengo a disposición son el famoso "(sic!)" para señalar que lo escrito está correcto o las notas del traductor que se pueden usar para explicar conceptos desconocidos en la cultura de la lengua de destino. Lo que no me puedo permitir es sustituir "fracaso" con "negligencia", "adulterio", "traición", "abuso", "violencia doméstica", "estupro", "divorcio", "homicidio" o cosas por el estilo.
Por si te tranquiliza: las capitulaciones matrimoniales se hacen muy concretas a continuación y el concepto que probablemente más veces se registra en el texto es la palabra "divorcio".
Así que de descuidado, nada.


----------



## S.V.

También "en caso de ruptura"+"divorcio" o  "en caso de la ruptura"+"matrimonio", en un buscador. Un saludo. Que no les pase.


----------



## Lamarimba

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Por si te tranquiliza: las capitulaciones matrimoniales se hacen muy concretas a continuación y el concepto que probablemente más veces se registra en el texto es la palabra "divorcio".


Sí. El jurista que hay en mí ya está más tranquilo. Gracias.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

S.V. said:


> También "en caso de ruptura"+"divorcio" o  "en caso de la ruptura"+"matrimonio", en un buscador. Un saludo. Que no les pase.


Gracias, pero no creí necesario alterar el significado de una palabra perfectamente traducible al castellano. Cuando traduzco un texto, suelo tener la traducción lo más cercana posible al texto original y opero semejantes cambios sólo en casos de necesidad.


----------



## Ballenero

Para que les conste a los preocupados, en el reglamento militar también hay futuro de subjuntivo.


----------



## Kaoss

Ballenero said:


> Para que les conste a los preocupados, en el reglamento militar también hay futuro de subjuntivo.


Abogados, pero vestidos de verde


----------

